# Wal-Mart Work??



## seacleaner

I need to hear from someone who has done one of these, it will be a re model I have worked on several back in the 90s but not as a contractor for myself. I'm thinking of bidding one and would like some feedback on doing one before I jump in the lake and try to swim if you know what I mean. Any good advice from someone who has done one would be appreciated much.


----------



## 6126

If you have done a few, you know the drill. I have done several myself, (new and remodels) but it was also working for someone else as you. All I know is they are doing them very cheap. The remodels are gravy other than the night work part. A lot depends on the GC. How well do you know the GC? Is it local or out of town?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Urghhhh, there is 35 residential painters and 45 commercial painters on the bid list. What's the lowest common denominator 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
The painter that was awarded the contract.


----------



## straight_lines

In my limited experience its not what I would want to be doing. In fact you would be better off working for another PC. I don't even bother to look at them anymore, and don't even open the email if it has Wal-Mart in the header.


----------



## RCP

Did one two years ago, paperwork is a nightmare, change orders and draws are a battle, lift/light rentals can kill you if working nights for months doesn't. If you are strictly commercial, or have enough crew that you can still take of care of your residential work, it is doable, but not fun, or very profitable.


----------



## Harry

ewingpainting.net said:


> Urghhhh, there is 35 residential painters and 45 commercial painters on the bid list. What's the lowest common denominator
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> The painter that was awarded the contract.


Show me that list please, I'd like to use it for my class.


----------



## bodean614

*Wal marts*

I have bid several and they are a waste of time. The guy who got them bid the whole job for what my deck and joist price was. Go Figure.
Good Luck If you dare to bid....


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Harry said:


> Show me that list please, I'd like to use it for my class.


That had a bit of sarcasm with a whole lot of reality.


----------



## seacleaner

Sounds like you have been there done that, like I said I have worked on several back in the early 90s for a painting contractor I worked for we did the dist centers and stores, sams included. But I have never done one on my own. And as far as competition go's that is about normal it seems these days at least here in the Carolina's. You sound a little like I feel I guess you saw the "going south of the border" I posted last night, sorry guy's I was venting. I have had a bit of a rough month I bid a Military job that was going to take 11 weekends 18,000 area ft re paint 1 prime 2 finish coats full of furniture paint peeling from latex over oil, drywall repairs half block, 60 corner guards to replace 50 metal door frames I bid between 20 and 25,000 these cats coming in at under 16,000 bonding, w/c , insurance. Now i'm running myself 2 painters and a helper so I know all about the many others low balling. But thanks for the advice I think I will pass on Wally world.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

No worries, it's all good 

I went to a mandatory job walk on repainting a 36,000 sqft TI. There were 30 painters that showed up. I walked out. What's the point, to gain more experience? I don't need the practice.


----------



## RCP

bodean614 said:


> I have bid several and they are a waste of time. The guy who got them bid the whole job for what my deck and joist price was. Go Figure.
> Good Luck If you dare to bid....


We got "lucky", the low bidders were not able to pass the ID requirements for their employees, all our guys had to be verified and wear badges.


----------



## Paradigmzz

RCP said:


> We got "lucky", the low bidders were not able to pass the ID requirements for their employees, all our guys had to be verified and wear badges.



Same here. Just finished one up another addition for Sams 6 weeks ago, waiting 90+ days for payout is no fun. Paperwork was a nightmare. Been there, done that.


----------



## pinchegordo

Just did one for another PC .figured it would be nice cool work durin the summer months..... Wasn't worth the headaches ... I was foreman and it was a major PIA, but I'm not really hyped on major commercial.... Small commercial and custom residential are more my speed


----------



## Romanski

Solid crew of 5-7 guys can whip these out and be profitable.

The trick is finding those 5-7 guys.

I should also add... sometimes they are a 5 week quick remodel which is where you can make some money because there is hardly any major construction or change to the floorplan.. everything is ready to go. But most times they are the 10-12 monster remodels. The 10-12 week ones is where it gets hectic because that means they will be moving all the shelving around and demoing a lot of areas. Its rough working around those guys sometimes.

Find the guys. Perform well. Be invited to do the next Wal-Mart by the GC. Raise your price a little every time. They won't want the headache of anyone else.


----------



## 6126

Romanski said:


> Solid crew of 5-7 guys can whip these out and be profitable.
> 
> The trick is finding those 5-7 guys.


Yeah, good luck. I went through 8 last summer, and not a single one will ever work for me again. :no: Guaranteed  The work force isnt what it once was. I never seen so many worthless retards in my life.


----------



## Laz

I was called to see if I wanted to bid on a five week remodel of a local Walmart. I turned them down. Didn't have the time or # of employees it would have taken to do the job. Glad I did when I would go there at night and see how they had to work around everything with it being open 24 hours.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Bottom line is Walmarts are EASY. Getting paid for them is not.


----------



## Ultimate

Woodland said:


> Yeah, good luck. I went through 8 last summer, and not a single one will ever work for me again. :no: Guaranteed  *The work force isnt what it once was. I never seen so many worthless retards in my life. *


I thanked you for this and as much as I would like to make it my sig I can't bring myself to it. Hiring process and advancement opp may help us.


----------



## 6126

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Hiring process and advancement opp may help us.


Even after 30 years of working in the painting industry, I learned enough about hiring and firing last summer alone to write a book. Bottom line.....Hire slow, fire fast.


----------



## Ramsden Painting

The quote I was trying to remember was "slow to hire, fast to fire"


----------



## Dave Mac

Woodland said:


> Yeah, good luck. I went through 8 last summer, and not a single one will ever work for me again. :no: Guaranteed  The work force isnt what it once was. I never seen so many worthless retards in my life.


 
Mike that's not that many when looking for a good guy in a new town at least imo, it took me 20 guys when I first moved here 10 years ago to find a good one, but the good part is once you find a good one they seem to know other good ones and you can start building, I say finding that first good one is so so important on growth, your only got 12 more to go,:thumbsup:


----------



## Preferred

We were awarded 37 of these romodels this past year. We usually have 4 guys on the job from start to finish. The first few that you do will always be rocky as you learn the ropes but after that they are like clock work. But, It really depends on what GC you are working for. The only company I would advice you to stay away from that does quite a few of these is The Bergman Group. They are nothing but a pain, they will not return your call weeks on end and beat every way around the bush to delay paying you.


----------



## Preferred

We were awarded 37 of these romodels this past year. We usually have 4 guys on the job from start to finish. The first few that you do will always be rocky as you learn the ropes but after that they are like clock work. But, It really depends on what GC you are working for. The only company I would advice you to stay away from that does quite a few of these is The Bergman Group. They are nothing but a pain, they will not return your call weeks on end and beat every way around the bush to delay paying you.


----------



## matt_will

What are some of the other GCs that do a lot of this work? Do they tend to do them regionally?


----------



## Pauly the painter

I've painted lots of kmarts nationwide in my time. Years ago it was awesome painting for them. They'd give us 50-100 stores annually, might do 40-50 by the time they pulled budget for the year. Things were good. The last time we went to bid on these stores the lowest bid was around $6500 per store. Doing these stores for years and traveling the country, we told them to get lost. The poor guy that bid them that low was in for a surprise when he sees what his take at the end of the day would be after paying labor, lift rentals,hotels, gas, and on average 100-120 gallons of A100. I'm not sure what Walmart pays,but I'm sure there trying to get them done as cheap as possible. Be careful in the price you give and make sure all your expenses are covered. Your better giving them a price you feel is higher, you know the " I can't believe i got the job price" cause it felt high to you. This way if you land the job it's worth your time. Good luck and keep on seeking new business.


----------



## Pauly the painter

Pauly the painter said:


> I've painted lots of kmarts nationwide in my time. Years ago it was awesome painting for them. They'd give us 50-100 stores annually, might do 40-50 by the time they pulled budget for the year. Things were good. The last time we went to bid on these stores the lowest bid was around $6500 per store. Doing these stores for years and traveling the country, we told them to get lost. The poor guy that bid them that low was in for a surprise when he sees what his take at the end of the day would be after paying labor, lift rentals,hotels, gas, and on average 100-120 gallons of A100. I'm not sure what Walmart pays,but I'm sure there trying to get them done as cheap as possible. Be careful in the price you give and make sure all your expenses are covered. Your better giving them a price you feel is higher, you know the " I can't believe i got the job price" cause it felt high to you. This way if you land the job it's worth your time. Good luck and keep on seeking new business.


I should mention this is for repaints, I won't get into new construction.


----------



## richmondpainting

I'd love to get my hands on one of these...alot of controversy but I think I could make it work.....


----------



## daArch

richmondpainting said:


> I'd love to get my hands on one of these...alot of controversy but I think I could make it work.....


well since a year and a half has gone by since the OP, Wally-World may be looking for some repaints, but i doubt it.


----------



## richmondpainting

daArch said:


> well since a year and a half has gone by since the OP, Wally-World may be looking for some repaints, but i doubt it.


What's op?


----------



## Rbriggs82

OP means the Original Poster


----------



## richmondpainting

richmondpainting said:


> What's op?


There are so many...there has to be some one to contact.....ours was just redone about a year ago......and I just bid two new ones but I'd rather do repaints/remodels.....


----------



## chrisn

richmondpainting said:


> There are so many...there has to be some one to contact.....ours was just redone about a year ago......and I just bid two new ones but I'd rather do repaints/remodels.....


 
no comment


----------



## Paradigmzz

richmondpainting said:


> There are so many...there has to be some one to contact.....ours was just redone about a year ago......and I just bid two new ones but I'd rather do repaints/remodels.....


Are you able to float payroll? i mean for months on end? Walmart pays out slower than molasses. Why are you so convinced the grass is greener on the other side?


----------



## richmondpainting

Paradigmzz said:


> Are you able to float payroll? i mean for months on end? Walmart pays out slower than molasses. Why are you so convinced the grass is greener on the other side?


i have a family member to back paint and payroll... and right now i sub most of our jobs for %50 of the toal including me buying paint..... it sucks but keeps 10 guys busy for 9 months... you cant tell me if i get in a lift and spray myself....i cant make huge lump sums on each job...i know what im getting paid now and it doesnt get much worse and i still make it work and make good money....


----------



## mudbone

daArch said:


> well since a year and a half has gone by since the OP, Wally-World may be looking for some repaints, but i doubt it.


 If they used their own brand paints more than likely past due!


----------



## David's Painting

mudbone said:


> If they used their own brand paints more than likely past due!


I think Wally world sells Dutch Boy also.


----------



## chrisn

richmondpainting said:


> i have a family member to back paint and payroll... and right now i sub most of our jobs for %50 of the toal including me buying paint..... it sucks but keeps 10 guys busy for 9 months... you cant tell me if i get in a lift and spray myself....i cant make huge lump sums on each job...i know what im getting paid now and it doesnt get much worse and i still make it work and make good money....


 
dream on my man, dream on


----------



## richmondpainting

chrisn said:


> dream on my man, dream on


work harder bud.........


----------

